# Ebikes on The Loop in Tucson are legal!



## otisray (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello, I am new to the forum and don't want to ruffle any feathers but...
I have a fat tire Radrover Ebike. I love to ride the loop on the east side of Tucson and have been doing so for 4 seasons now(Im a snowbird). I know in the past that Ebike were considered motorized vehicles. There are hardcore riders out there who cannot resist yelling at you if you have an Ebike on the loop. I find it rude and unnecessary! I am 65 now and have a heart condition and recently had knee surgery. My Ebike allows me the ability to get out and ride, exercise and enjoy the weather just like everyone else. Which brings me to the FACT:
AZ House bill 2266 signed into law earlier this year NOW classifies Ebikes as NON MOTORIZED VEHICLES and are legal to ride on The Loop!!!!!
So all you hardcore @#%*& out there who can't resist being a *&^%$#
pull your heads out and stop yelling a people on Ebikes!!!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

otisray said:


> FACT:
> AZ House bill 2266 signed into law earlier this year NOW classifies Ebikes as NON MOTORIZED VEHICLES and are legal to ride on The Loop!!!!!
> So all you hardcore @#%*& out there who can't resist being a *&^%$#
> pull your heads out and stop yelling a people on Ebikes!!!


WELCOME to @$#*/% mtbr *√^%&#!!!


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

otisray said:


> Which brings me to the FACT:
> AZ House bill 2266 signed into law earlier this year NOW classifies Ebikes as NON MOTORIZED VEHICLES and are legal to ride on The Loop!!!!!
> So all you hardcore @#%*& out there who can't resist being a *&^%$#
> pull your heads out and stop yelling a people on Ebikes!!!


 I have commuted on the loop via my urban MTB and my road bike - I've seen a few folks riding full blown e-bikes and never thought anything of it. Mostly older folks who I could clearly see were enjoying themselves and posed no threat to me. Personally, when I choose to commute via bicycle, I'm aiming to benefit from some of the exercise since my desk job has me sitting on my ass almost all day. But if an e-bike is the only way that someone can enjoy cycling, I have no qualms with that and am simply happy to see people out on 2 wheels.

This post is interesting to me because I'm planning to build up a DIY e-bike conversion of an existing old MTB and use that to commute to my office once or twice a week. It's about 17 miles each way and I was concerned about the legality. Thanks for the post.


----------



## otisray (Nov 19, 2020)

Mesozoic said:


> I have commuted on the loop via my urban MTB and my road bike - I've seen a few folks riding full blown e-bikes and never thought anything of it. Mostly older folks who I could clearly see were enjoying themselves and posed no threat to me. Personally, when I choose to commute via bicycle, I'm aiming to benefit from some of the exercise since my desk job has me sitting on my ass almost all day. But if an e-bike is the only way that someone can enjoy cycling, I have no qualms with that and am simply happy to see people out on 2 wheels.
> 
> This post is interesting to me because I'm planning to build up a DIY e-bike conversion of an existing old MTB and use that to commute to my office once or twice a week. It's about 17 miles each way and I was concerned about the legality. Thanks for the post.


Yea I'm not trying to be a jerk about it, I am just sick of getting yelled at! Although in the past couple of months no one has yelled at me, so maybe more people are aware tha ebikes on the loop are legal and here to stay!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Hard core roadies ride the loop? It's great for commuting, but for training rides I'd rather stay on the roads, where I don't have to deal with as many potential issues... but that's just me. 


I think you're citing the wrong bill btw since 2266 for 2021 is regarding medical assistant training requirements.


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

I did some additional reading and it looks like e-Bikes are AOK within the Tucson city limits, but outside of that within Pima County sections, they are disallowed. I don't see this being very practical, but that's what Pima County has to say about it. There's an ADA exception, of course. Regardless, there's people riding on the loop after dusk and I've often had to commute back home in the dark myself. Enforcement seems spotty.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

otisray said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and don't want to ruffle any feathers but...
> I have a fat tire Radrover Ebike. I love to ride the loop on the east side of Tucson and have been doing so for 4 seasons now(Im a snowbird). I know in the past that Ebike were considered motorized vehicles. There are hardcore riders out there who cannot resist yelling at you if you have an Ebike on the loop. I find it rude and unnecessary! I am 65 now and have a heart condition and recently had knee surgery. My Ebike allows me the ability to get out and ride, exercise and enjoy the weather just like everyone else. Which brings me to the FACT:
> AZ House bill 2266 signed into law earlier this year NOW classifies Ebikes as NON MOTORIZED VEHICLES and are legal to ride on The Loop!!!!!
> So all you hardcore @#%*& out there who can't resist being a *&^%$#
> pull your heads out and stop yelling a people on Ebikes!!!


Welcome to the forums.

Please forgive all the ebike haters about to descend on this thread. When they were small children, their puppies were run over by an ebike gang (it got around a bit and ran over a lot of puppies). Hell's E-ngels... the notorious ebike gang has pretty much made ebikes contentious everywhere.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Not for group rides but the loop is great for solo training rides, at least during the week. I'd much rather deal with an occasional stroller or 2 than riding the gutter amongst the distracted traffic on the mean streets of Tucson.


Edit; responding to dysfunction, meant to quote his post above.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Not for group rides but the loop is great for solo training rides, at least during the week. I'd much rather deal with an occasional stroller or 2 than riding the gutter amongst the distracted traffic on the mean streets of Tucson.
> 
> Edit; responding to dysfunction, meant to quote his post above.


Yea, some of it's locational... I'm on the east side, so hitting those training routes is easy.... and relatively safe. I used to commute along it from the pantano wash to the tech park though..

I was just surprised to see a thread with "The Loop" in the title, and to be honest.. I'd not care about seeing an eBike on it anyway.


----------



## Check Your Head 69 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mesozoic said:


> I did some additional reading and it looks like e-Bikes are AOK within the Tucson city limits, but outside of that within Pima County sections, they are disallowed. I don't see this being very practical, but that's what Pima County has to say about it. There's an ADA exception, of course. Regardless, there's people riding on the loop after dusk and I've often had to commute back home in the dark myself. Enforcement seems spotty.


We are planning our first visit to Tucson on Thursday. We are e-bike MTBrs and were excited to explore the area but if I understand you correctly we will not be welcome in areas like Sweetwater or Mountain Park?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

So, as far as I know.. eBikes are allowed based on where they're located.. so in Tucson proper, the town of Marana, and AZ State land (NOT parks). So that means you have Fantasy Island, Dove Mountain, the Tortolita Preserve, Honeybee, 50 year (Maybe?), and Willow Springs.

Sweetwater is in the county, so you're correct on that and Tucson Mountain Park.


----------



## Check Your Head 69 (Apr 13, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> So, as far as I know.. eBikes are allowed based on where they're located.. so in Tucson proper, the town of Marana, and AZ State land (NOT parks). So that means you have Fantasy Island, Dove Mountain, the Tortolita Preserve, Honeybee, 50 year, and Willow Springs.
> 
> Sweetwater is in the county, so you're correct on that and Tucson Mountain Park.


Awesome! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

I've seen signs on most MTB trails I ride on stating that motorized power is not allowed. That would include Tucson Mountain Park from observing the signs at the Camino de Oeste TH. However, I'm not sure anyone in their right mind would want to be riding an e-bike on some of the trails that decidedly get into black diamond territory for a few sections.


----------



## Check Your Head 69 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mesozoic said:


> I've seen signs on most MTB trails I ride on stating that motorized power is not allowed. That would include Tucson Mountain Park from observing the signs at the Camino de Oeste TH. However, I'm not sure anyone in their right mind would want to be riding an e-bike on some of the trails that decidedly get into black diamond territory for a few sections.


Thank for the info! Yeah...on MTB Project it looks like it a no go on the ebike in TMP and I'm right there with you on the black diamond riding on my ebike. Way too heavy. Dysfunction provided some great areas that looks like are ebike friendly!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Double check though for sure.. because well, especially up on 50 year it's partly state land and partly state park... so, that can complicate things.


----------

